# Massivore Delite Vs Nls Pellets



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

What are your guys' experience with these pellets ? and what are the benefits ?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I've never heard of nls thera a but i know massivore is great for packing girth on sa/ca cichlids


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

NLS is the superior product!








I've used both Hikari and NLS and after several years I've seen better results (growth, colour, appetite) from the NLS pellets.
Depending on the size/type of piranha you are feeding, there is a different size NLS pellet available.
For further info, check NLS out here...NLS


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh ok, the reason I asked is because my 5" RRS colors look a bit washed...I feed him a varied diet that consists of shrimp, fish fillet, crickets, mealworms, earth worms, superworms, NLS Thera A jumbo pellets, and live platies, his colors aren't as vibrant as they were when I received him on the 30th of June, he basically eats anything I put in the tank but his colors still look a little faded, maybe I should feed the NLS pellets more than the other foods ? What do u guys think ? Thanks


----------

